# Clomid and AF



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies,
Has clomid done anything peculiar to your AF.

1st month it was really light, hardly bled
Month 2 really quite heavy, really heavy!
Month 3 its really light again. Infact i have used meduim tampons and normally need heavy and have only chnged twice a day.  I was in that much pain this month too, I really would have thought it should have been really heavy.

Also sorry TMI warning, but the blood has at times been remarkably strecthy!!!  

Anyone shed any light!!??

Took 1st table last night, on CD3/4................bit confused as af started at about 2pm and then was hardly anything until the next day in the afternnon and then it was light again.

Thanks in advance my loveilies  xxxx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Rosey

I have noticed that mine is a bit funny on clomid too - can't remember what they were like last time I was on clomid back in 05/06 to conceive my DD but they were definatly shorter. Mine are also only about 2 days of what I would call "proper" bleeding and sorry to sound gross mine is like powder!! Very dark and sometimes stringy as well. 

Not sure if it helps but we are in the same boat and I am incline to think it's the hormones affecting it all (what don't they affect??!!)

Lou
xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi loopy-loo
Thanks so much for reply,reasurring to know all normal. Odd really as normalky i have low prog level 7dpo however always have heavy af. Now that the clomid started and prog higher af lighter.......dont make sense really, thought would be other way round!! 

Good luck with this cycle hoping it works for you xxx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the luck, on 2ww so am slowly going round the twist!!
My pain is different I seem to get a lot in the build up to AF then hardly any when I am actually bleeding. Oh it's all so bloody confusing!!!

Lou
xx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosey, my AF has been different since the clomid. I still usually have one heavy day but then loads of days where it is light / very light. I never know what each month is going to be like so I just go with the flow (pardon the pun  ). I also had a month where I bled for only one day (after a false positive or was it a chemical pregnancy) - that was really weird because never since starting my periods at 11 have I had that. I think anything goes.


----------

